
When did I ask Google to read my purchase details - min2bro
https://kanoki.org/2019/01/01/data-privacy/
======
danjayh
Although google still collects an inexcusable amount of data, they have at
least become a little more obvious about it lately. When the new year rolled
in, my phone gave me a super creepy map with a timeline of everywhere I'd been
this year - _I_ knew they were collecting this, but it might be a wakeup call
for the average user. What ticks me off about their policies is that they
require permission to collect & use data that is seemingly unrelated to a
provided service on Google Assistant. I have the ability to "send text to
[person]" off for this - it wanted some ridiculous unrelated permission (I
think maybe the ability to store search history?).

Despite their efforts to be more transparent about what they are collecting,
I'd still say that Google has gone full-blown anti-"don't be evil" these days
due to the coercive way that they try to convince users to allow them to
collect the data they want.

------
myworkhandle
The purchase history is connected to an email more than likely. Delete the
email, and the transaction 'should' be gone. But what if you want the keep the
email? export to pdf? afaik, google has no plans to fix this.

------
dekhn
this is scanned from your emails and you gave permission when you signed up
and accepted the terms of service.

I love this feature since the data is already in gmail and they're breaking it
out into a more visible location. I wish it was complete (it misses a lot of
purchases) and accurate (it doesn't handle cancelled purchases well).

